# Why does my veiled chameleon do this?



## likeli0ns

Hello! New to the site and new veiled chameleon owner! 
I can't help but notice that my female veiled chameleon sits under her heat lamp with her mouth open? Is she thirsty? Is she too hot? Am I worrying for nothing? The current temperature in her tank is about 80 degrees fahrenheit. Also, how often should I mist her? At the moment, all I have to mist her with is a spray bottle but I plan on purchasing an auto misting system as soon as I have time to run to the pet store.


----------



## gazza45

Her mouth is open because she hot,I used to mist mine once/twice a day with a hand mister worked fine and cheaper ! Hope this helps


----------



## sharpstrain

you know when you are sun bathing and you sweat to cool down - this is how she is cooling herself - as long as he has a temp gradient and can get somewhere to cool and you spray :2thumb:


----------



## LittlestarRed

Aw She's a cutie!

As above just cooling herself down! I spray mine over 2-3 times a day and it works just fine for my Yemen/Veiled. I've hears some of the misting systems are very expensive and prone to problems so do your research if you do decide to buy one!

Another option is a dripper system to supplement spraying. I use them when I go away when someone only pops in once a day to feed.


----------

